# MVW - VanEck Vectors Australian Equal Weight ETF



## System (7 March 2014)

Market Vectors Australian Equal Weight ETF (MVW) invests in a diversified portfolio of ASX-listed securities with the aim of providing investment returns (before management costs) that closely track the returns of the Market Vectors Australia Equal Weight Index (MVMVWTRG).

http://www.marketvectors-australia.com/funds/MVW/Snapshot/


----------



## So_Cynical (7 September 2015)

*Re: MVW - Market Vectors Australian Equal Weight ETF*

Added MVW to the portfolio today @ 20.49 

Figured it was an appropriate time to buy into an index type investment, like the idea of equal weightings.


----------



## System (2 May 2016)

On May 2nd, 2016, Market Vectors Australian Equal Weight ETF changed its name to VanEck Vectors Australian Equal Weight ETF.


----------



## So_Cynical (1 October 2016)

*Re: MVW - Market Vectors Australian Equal Weight ETF*



So_Cynical said:


> (7th-September-2015) Added MVW to the portfolio today @ 20.49
> 
> Figured it was an appropriate time to buy into an index type investment, like the idea of equal weightings.




I was a little early, added a second position in early Jan 16 at a slightly lower price, done well since, prob due for a bit of a pull back.
`


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 March 2022)

fees of 0.35%pa. 
Access to 60 of the largest and most liquid ASX listed companies. Equal weighting aims to reduce concentration risk in specific stocks and sectors.
Three year track record: 14.2%  pa


----------



## KevinBB (29 March 2022)

umm .. you must be thinking of a MVW that is different to the one that I know and follow.

As at 28 March 2022 there were 89 constituents in the ETF, with a total 8.05% pa return over 3 years measured at the end of February 2022.

Source: this page: https://www.vaneck.com.au/etf/equity/mvw/snapshot/











KH


----------



## divs4ever (29 March 2022)

that white paper  on the mathematical explanation was a heavy but interesting read 

 not as simple trying to time buys ( some index funds dip as major constituents ( like the 3 big banks ) go ex-div. 

 still one on my watch-list for when the market has a big dummy-spit  ( because a market recovery after that  should really make this shine ( for a while )


----------

